# Can't get a fecal sample. Fecal is not solid.



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

I have been trying to get a fecal sample from some frogs I picked up at MWFF. The problem is there has been no solid fecal. They are eating and defecating, but the fecal does not stay together. They are orange galacts housed in 190 oz quarantine containers at the moment.

Could this be a problem? I have had many frogs in the past, but this time around I plan to quarantine everything that I get. I have never paid this much attention to frog poo in my entire life. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

Jason said:


> I have been trying to get a fecal sample from some frogs I picked up at MWFF. The problem is there has been no solid fecal. They are eating and defecating, but the fecal does not stay together. They are orange galacts housed in 190 oz quarantine containers at the moment.
> 
> Could this be a problem? I have had many frogs in the past, but this time around I plan to quarantine everything that I get. I have never paid this much attention to frog poo in my entire life.
> 
> Any suggestions?



had that problem once. bloody looking loose stools. used paper towel and just sent in that paper towel and was able to still get diagnosis though i felt it would have just not been possible, and would have seeped through, but i got the answer, wasnt a big deal, and turned out with my samples that it could just have been treated in viv. i would just place on paper towel damp. send that in. kristy

EDIT: turned out to be a bacterial infection.
EDIT AGAIN: lol the bacterial infection it turned out to be did not warant a viv tear down but thankfully jason you have quarantined them. maybe it is something minor, maybe something more, but atleast you have them in quarantine and not exposed to that beautiful viv of yours or any others


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Not sure how long you have had the frogs, but everytime I just get new frogs their poops will not really stay together the first few days, but it clears up after a few days. Also if there is a lot of water in the area where they are going and you do not notice the poops right away they will become softer.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I have had this problem with new frogs and it went away. If you are desperate to collect, I use a plastic razor blade. They are used for auto detailing and to remove bumper stickers at the dealership. I scrap it off the glass, but humidity plays a role on the fecal matter.


----------

